# SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.



## maikeru (22. Oktober 2013)

*SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[size=+2]Ein, wenn nicht der wichtigste Punkt für den Erfolg einer Spieleplattform, ist deren Ökosystem.
Einfach gesagt kommt es primär darauf an wieviele und was für Spiele darauf verfügbar sind.[/size]

In folgender Tabelle ist zusammengefasst welche Spiele für Steamos angekündigt sind/werden, oder deren Veröffentlichung zumindest sehr wahrscheinlich ist.

Eingetragen wird jedes kommende oder wenn sie "wichtiger/bekannter/größer" sind auch erschienene Spiele, die nativ auf Steamos verfügbar sein werden oder schon erschienen sind. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...xzNDVjQUplSURmRWZBWERjSlE&usp=drive_web#gid=0

Diese Liste wird natürlich laufend erweitert und soll einen schnellen Überblick verschaffen.

Fehlt ein Spiel?

einfach einen Kommentar hinterlassen und es wird eingefügt.

P.S.Wenn jemand Interesse diese Liste mit zu erweitern bitte pm@me

Grüße


----------



## MarcFr1995 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*

Könnte man die ganze Steam Bibliotheke für Linux Spiele hinzufügen oder werden nicht alle davon kompatible sein?

mfg Marc


----------



## Low (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*

Müssten kompatibel sein.


----------



## Shona (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*



MarcFr1995 schrieb:


> Könnte man die ganze Steam Bibliotheke für Linux Spiele hinzufügen oder werden nicht alle davon kompatible sein?
> 
> mfg Marc


 


Low schrieb:


> Müssten kompatibel sein.


 Nicht ganz, es werden nicht alle Spiele kompatible sein da diese erstmal für Linux angepasst werden müssten und das macht nicht Valve sondern der Publisher/Entwickler der Spiele 
Ich glaube kaum das Spiele wie Anno 1404 (welches nichtmal auf Steam zu kaufen gibt) oder diese Games removed from sale on Steam - v3.0 - Steam Users' Forums (alles Spiele die es mal auf Steam gab und dann entfernt wurden, wer sie aber damals gekauft hat kann sie immer noch spielen, man kann sie nur nicht mehr kaufen) jemals auf Linux portiert werden.

Da Steam sowie das SteamOS aber eine Streaming Funktion dann haben wird kannst du die Spiele von einem Windows Rechner auf den LinuxOS Rechner streamen.
Deshalb ist das OS auch auf der SteamBox/SteamMachine (nennt es wie ihr wollt ist eh das selbe) damit man am TV spielen kann 

Ansonsten bliebe nur Wine übrig um sie zu spielen und ich glaube das will nicht wirklich jemand

@News
Viel Spaß beim updaten deiner Liste den diese Steam Search Spiele gbt es schon für Linux und somit auch für das SteamOS 
Oder meinst du haupsächlich Spiele welche dann für Linux portiert werden sobald das SteamOS da ist?


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*



Shona schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, es werden nicht alle Spiele kompatible sein da diese erstmal für Linux angepasst werden müssten und das macht nicht Valve sondern der Publisher/Entwickler der Spiele
> Ich glaube kaum das Spiele wie Anno 1404 (welches nichtmal auf Steam zu kaufen gibt) oder diese Games removed from sale on Steam - v3.0 - Steam Users' Forums (alles Spiele die es mal auf Steam gab und dann entfernt wurden, wer sie aber damals gekauft hat kann sie immer noch spielen, man kann sie nur nicht mehr kaufen) jemals auf Linux portiert werden.
> 
> Da Steam sowie das SteamOS aber eine Streaming Funktion dann haben wird kannst du die Spiele von einem Windows Rechner auf den LinuxOS Rechner streamen.
> ...





MarcFr1995 schrieb:


> Könnte man die ganze *Steam Bibliotheke für  Linux Spiele* hinzufügen oder werden nicht alle davon kompatible sein?
> 
> mfg Marc


 
Also alle Spiele, welche es jetzt sowieschon für Steam for Linux gibt. Welche jetzt schon portiert wurden und nativ auf Linux laufen werden sicherlich auch auf der Steam Box laufen.

Alle auf Steam for Linux verfügbaren Spiele kann man sich übrigens hier angucken. Sind im Moment schon über 200, auch wenn davon (leider) sehr vieles Indie Spiele sind. (Indie Spiele sind natürlich ebenfalls was tolles, aber AAA Games gibt es unter Linux nicht gerade viele.  )


----------



## Low (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*

@beitrag #4
Wieso sollten die Entwickler die Spiele die schon fur Linux optimiert sind noch einmal für Linux optimieren? Ich glaube du seine Aussage falsch verstanden.


----------



## Shona (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*



Low schrieb:


> @beitrag #4
> Wieso sollten die Entwickler die Spiele die schon fur Linux optimiert sind noch einmal für Linux optimieren? Ich glaube du das seine Aussage falsch verstanden.


 Stimmt habe es falsch gelesen da ich nur "Steam Bibliothek" und nicht "Steam Bibliothek der Linux Spiele" gelesen habe


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*

Soll das hier eine News sein oder geht es hier nur um diese omnimöse Liste? Für ne News wäre ne Quelle von Nöten und etwas mehr Text.


----------



## maikeru (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*



john201050 schrieb:


> Sind im Moment schon über 200, auch wenn davon (leider) sehr vieles Indie Spiele sind.



In diese Liste sollen eher Spiele ab ca. der Große B einfliessen. Darum ich davon abgesehen habe jedes Hinz und Kunz Spiel aus der Steamlib zu kopieren.

Die Liste ist primär für mich selber entstanden um den Überblick zu bahalten was !Nativ! kommen wird.

Leider ist der Informationsgehalt aktueller Technews/blogs sehr zerfasert.  

Darum macht so eine Tabelle schon Sinn, denn so bekommt man viele Infos auf einen Blick.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Soll das hier eine News sein oder geht es hier nur um diese omnimöse Liste? Für ne News wäre ne Quelle von Nöten und etwas mehr Text.


 
Ominös  --- ist nicht wirklich treffend hier oder? Quellen gibt es doch auch


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*

Und wo sind die Quellen? Ich sehe keine Links. Ich meinte natürlich ominös^^


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*

Joa, aber du könntest die jetzt schon verfügbaren Spiele mal durchgehen und die größeren rausschreiben.

L4D
L4d2
CSS
Serious Sam 3
.
.
.

Ist natürlich etwas Aufwand, aber du sagtest ja das du eine Liste machen willst, damit nicht jeder immer 100 Seiten durchsuchen muss und gleich einen Überblich über die wichtigesten Spiele hat.


----------



## Freakless08 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*

Klar kann man Linux Spiele auch unter Steam OS laufen lassen, denn das ist Linux.
Also schreib schonmal alle raus wenn du schon Werbung für deine Liste machst.

http://steamforlinux.com/


----------



## maikeru (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*

haha für eine Tabelle lohnt es sich wohl kaum Werbung zu machen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*

maikeru er wäre Praktisch die Liste bei PCGH einzufügen.


----------



## DiZER (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*

ne..ne.. ohne COD unterstützung kein SteamOS. 

sollte zu schaffen sein.

ehrlich!


----------



## blackout24 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*

Gibt doch automatische Datenbanken dafür:

Linux Games · Steam Database

Außerdem gibt es viel Linux Spiele deren Spiele auf Steam sind aber nicht als Linux Version wie Doom 3, Quake, Torchlight.


----------



## maikeru (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*

Ein grosser Problem ist das es über Steamos sehr wenig informationen gibt, darum wäre es zu gewagt von einer generellen Kompatibilität auszugehen. 
Wenn mehr Infos vorhanden sind werde ich natürlich die Liste entsprechend erweitern.

Alle mir bekannten infos Über SteamOs  werde ich in den Startpost einfügen. Danke für die Anregung.


----------



## blackout24 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*

Wenn man sich ein bisschen mit Linux auskennt, weiß man das Linux und SteamOS zu 100% kompatibel sein werden. Wie entwickelt man den für Linux bzw. Cross-Platform? Mit SDL. Warum wohl hat Valve Sam Latinga angestellt, welcher der Initiator und Hauptentwickler von SDL ist? Warum arbeitet Valve an einem Linux Debugger? Warum hat Valve ein ominöses Debian Repo das hometest heißt auf repo.steampowered.com? Einen eigenen Linux Graphicstack zu entwickeln der inkompatibel ist mit allem anderen ist viel zu aufwendig ohne das es irgendein Vorteil bringt. Selbst wenn Valve am Kernel rum gepatched hat, wartet man einfach bis diese Änderung in den Mainline Kernel eingehen und man rückportiert sie auf andere Linux Distros. Der ganze Sinn von Steam OS ist ja die Leute zur indirekten Cross-Platform Entwicklung zu bewegen. Valve hat ja nix davon, wenn die Entwickler doppelt arbeit leisten müssen nur um auch den Windows Markt bedienen zu können. Das SteamOS Spiele nur auf SteamOS laufen ist absolut ausgeschlossen.


----------



## maikeru (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*

das mit dem Debugger hätte ich glatt vergessen. Danke

edit:
das mit der Kompatibilität stimmt natürlich 100%

das Problem ist das man inzwischen ne Menge über die Backends weiss, aber recht wenig über die frontends oder dir Middleware.

Aus Entwicklersicht geht Valve das natürlich verdammt gut an. Schafft eine solide Basis für die Spieleentwicklung.

Hier im Forum sind aber die Consumer, und die Interessieren sich hauptsächlich für Das frontend, maximal noch für die Middleware.

Ganz ohne Fachchinesisch will ich damit sagen das es zwar toll ist das alle Linux spiele laufen, aber ohne Installer und Desktopintegration werden es sich die wenigsten anschauen.


----------



## blackout24 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*

Reicht ja auch eigentlich die Ankündigungsseite ließt:



> Hundreds of great games are already running natively on SteamOS.



Welche sollen das den sein, wenn nicht die Linux Spiele?


----------



## maikeru (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*

Steam Controller

welches Spiel wird hier im 2. Bild gespielt 
Ausserdem wird im Video zum Controller dieses Spiel präsentiert.

Offiziell ist nichts bestätigt, aber Valve arbeitet gründlich:
Sie würden kein Spiel bewerben das nicht kompatibel mit ihrer bevorzugten Plattform wäre.


----------



## DarkScorpion (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*



maikeru schrieb:


> Steam Controller
> 
> welches Spiel wird hier im 2. Bild gespielt
> Ausserdem wird im Video zum Controller dieses Spiel präsentiert.
> ...


 
Nur weil ein Spiel mit einem Steam Controller gespielt wird, heist es nicht das es auf SteamOS läuft.
Hat man ja auf der E3 und Gamescom gesehen. PS4 und XBone Kontroller machen noch keine Konsole.


Und über den News inhalt kann man sich streiten. Ich finde das ist keine NEWS, sondern ein ambitioniertes Projekt des TE. Schön aber unnütz weil ein Blick in Steam verrät es mir auch


----------



## sentinel1 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich ein bisschen mit Linux auskennt, weiß man das Linux und SteamOS zu 100% kompatibel sein werden. ..


NO COMMENT - Dein Username könnte diese steile Behauptung begründen ? 

Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass Du falsch jetzt liegst, es wäre ja beinahe fantastisch wenn Du Recht haben würdest   .     

Meinst Du aber nicht, dass Steam ab und an mal dass ein oder andere Spiel auch mal verkaufen möchte und nicht nur verschenken ? 

Unter Linux ist ein Steam - Hack fix schnell erstellt, unter Windows ist Steam auch angreifbar, unter einem eigenen SteamOS (kostenlos ist nicht OpenSource - eher Closed Source) ist es nicht so einfach .


----------



## blackout24 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*



sentinel1 schrieb:


> Meinst Du aber nicht, dass Steam ab und an mal dass ein oder andere Spiel auch mal verkaufen möchte und nicht nur verschenken ?


 
Aha und was hat das mit Linux Kompatibilität zu tun? Ich musste für meine Linux Spiele auf Steam bis jetzt alle bezahlen. 



> Unter Linux ist ein Steam - Hack fix schnell erstellt, unter Windows ist Steam auch angreifbar, unter einem eigenen SteamOS (kostenlos ist nicht OpenSource - eher Closed Source) ist es nicht so einfach .



Wenn man die Ankündigung von Steam OS gelesen hat weiß man das Valve den Quelle Code veröffentlichen wird. Steht extra da. Was hat das nun mit deiner Aussage zu tun?


----------



## sentinel1 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Ankündigung von Steam OS gelesen hat weiß man das Valve den Quelle Code veröffentlichen wird. Steht extra da. Was hat das nun mit deiner Aussage zu tun?


 
Quelle ?             Also hier steht nix davon: SteamOS

Hardware: Mit Steam OS auf dem Weg zur Steambox - Macht's Valve besser als der Windows-PC? - GameStar.de

Und hier wird Open Source eher dementiert, SteamOS ist Open - Source basierend aber selbst Open -Source ?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*

Für mich hat das SteamOS kein Nährwert. Der Windowskatalog an Spielen müsste um Faktor 5 und höher größer sein. Es sollte nicht wesentlich schneller laufen bzw. genauso schnell. Alles was ich mit dem Gaming-Linux machen kann, kann ich mit Windows machen - umgekehrt jedoch nicht. Kenne keinen andereren Grund sich SteamOS oder SteamMachine zu holen. Nicht mal der hässliche Controller.


----------



## blackout24 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*



sentinel1 schrieb:


> Quelle ?             Also hier steht nix davon: SteamOS
> 
> Hardware: Mit Steam OS auf dem Weg zur Steambox - Macht's Valve besser als der Windows-PC? - GameStar.de
> 
> Und hier wird Open Source eher dementiert, SteamOS ist Open - Source basierend aber selbst Open -Source ?


 

Also die deutsche Übersetzung sollte man von vorne rein nie lesen. Da stehen schon ab und zu mal ein paar andere Details.

Aus dem Original:


> Users can alter or replace any part of the software or hardware they want.



Wird dann im Deutschen:


> Benutzer können wählen, welche Hardware am sinnvollsten für sie ist.



Und nun zum Source Code:


> Can I download the OS to try it out?
> You will be able to download it (including the source code, if you're into that) but not yet.



Hier ist zumindest auch die Deutsche Übersetzung präzise:


> Kann ich das Betriebssystem herunterladen, um es auszuprobieren?
> Noch nicht, aber Sie werden es schon bald ausprobieren können (inklusive Quellcode, wenn das Ihr Ding ist...).



Quelle: Steam Machines

Der Client ist auch nicht Valves strategischer Vorteil. Facebook könnte ihren Quellcode veröffentlichen das würde Konkurenzen rein garnix bringen. Das Geschäftsmodell ist vollends auf Netzwerk Effekte und Pfadabhängikeit aufgebaut (du hast z.B. schon Zeit in Facebook investiert z.B. Bilder hochgeladen oder bei Steam Spiele gekauft). Was bringt dir ein Fax zu haben, wenn es keine anderen Leute nutzen?
Nur weil der Client möglichweise Quelloffen ist ändert das nix an den Spielen und von Server Backend Sachen war ja auch garnicht die Rede. Ubuntu hat auch ein Cloud Storage/Musik Dienst der quelloffen ist trotzdem kannst du nicht einfach kostenlos Musik runter laden.

Gabe ist nicht dumm, der weiß genau warum das Android Modell so erfolgreich ist. Keine Lizenskosten, Quelloffen und den Hardware Kampf kann man schön anderen überlassen. Deswegen gibts Smartphones in allen Klassen und Android hat den Weg auf Fernsehre und Uhren gefunden. Wenn Samsung nun ein Fernsehr entwickelt mit eingebautem SteamOS für Spiele-Streaming kann sich Gabe nur freuen da mehr Leute Steam nutzen, die Spiele Entwickler freuen sich und Samsung freut sich ein Differenzierungsmerkmal zu haben und der Kunde freut sich im Prinzip Fernsehr und Konsole in einem zu besitzen. Gerade für Microsoft und Sony die glaube man braucht nur alle 10 Jahre ne neue Konsole rausbringen ist so ein offene und dynamisches Modell katastrophal.


----------



## sentinel1 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Hier ist zumindest auch die Deutsche Übersetzung präzise:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hätte ich wirklich nicht erwartet, da bin ich ja mal gespannt   .

Back to topic:

Die Linux - Versionen von Unreal Tournament sollten dann auch unter SteamOS luppen.

Hier ist mein Linux Benchmark - Versuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/298292-linux-game-benches.html


----------



## blackout24 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*

Leider sind manche Sachen die es für Linux gibt garnicht auf Steam wie z. B. Doom 3 und die Quake Spiele, Tochlight etc.

Am meisten würde ich mich zur Zeit über Path of Exile freuen, wenn die das portieren würden. Nun ist es ja immerhin auf Steam womit ich nicht gerechnet hatte. Irgendwie erwarte ich heute einfach das meine Spiele in Steam eingebunden sind. Früher hab ich ab und zu mal Windows dafür gestartet wurde dann aber zu lästig, nachdem alles andere was ich Spiele in Steam für Linux läuft.
Bei einem Linux Port springt immerhin auch ne Mac Version dabei raus. Alles was für den Mac bereits existiert lässt sich meist an einem Tag auf Linux portieren laut Ryan Gordon der für viele Ports verantwortlich war.

http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/200997/


----------



## maikeru (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*

Ich habe inzwischen einige Spiele mit Wine am laufen, damit ich nicht immer ins Windows Booten muss.

leider ist Wine naja Suboptimal....

edit:
btt:

Eigentlich eine Recht beeindruckende Auswahl, wenn man bedenkt das die Konsole nichtmal "richtig" angekündigt wurde.


----------



## Sepulzera (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*

Besser Wine als gar nix.
Vielleicht wird das ganze in SteamOS so implementiert, dass sich das OS um den ganzen Wine-Mist kümmert und man .exe Dateien ganz normal wie unter Windows verwenden kann?
*Träum*


----------



## jamie (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*

Jawollo! Mittlerweile sieht die Liste ja schon ganz gut aus. 
CS, Metro und Brutal Legend 
Zu viel mehr habe ich sowieso keine Zeit mehr.
Die Liste ist bestimmt auch noch unvollständig. Vor ein paar Tagen konnte man die Spiele darin an einer Hand abzählen. Jetzt sind's immerhin schon 38.


----------



## xpSyk (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*

Ich schätze doch alle VALVE Spiele werden für SteamOS erscheinen. (CS:GO, Portal 2 und HL Episodes fehlen)


----------



## jamie (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*

Jo, die Liste wird einfach unvollständig sein.


----------



## maikeru (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SteamOS -- Diese Spiele sind angekündigt.*

cs:go und Portal 2 sind noch nicht releast. die episoden werden eingefügt.


----------

